# Things you don't hear on the news.....



## Spring_Mist18 (Aug 9, 2006)

Here is a message involving "aspertame" and the dangers of microwaves (both unrelated of eachother...)

It has just come to my knowlege that aspertame, a deadly chemical which causes brain tumors, is found in many of America's sweeteners. Examples include chewing gun, mints, soft drinks...... the list goes on!!


Here are two web sites that might be of use to you:
http://www.dorway.com/badnews.html
http://www.sweetpoison.com/aspartame-side-effects.html

These statements are true, and have been evaluated by the Food and Drug Administration. Further research is available, and Google is a good searching tool.

If you chew a lot of chewing gum, eat mints, drink soft drinks, use sweeteners such as "Equal," this is really bad news...
As stated in the second link provived, here are some steps that can help:


_Remove all sugar-free products with aspartame from                              your diet._
_Learn to 'read' your body. Begin recording any health                              changes._
_Get a hair analysis._
_Be happy with yourself._
_Detoxify._
_Restore depleted nutrients._
_Exercise and get plenty of rest._
*Eat 75% raw foods at every meal.*
_Drink water, water, water._
_Get control of your life._
In addition to this frightening news, I have run across a few articles which are in regaurds to microwaved foods. Before I continue, I would like to state some findings that I have come across in my biology class which have lead me to the conclusion that the information that I am about to state is correct... I won't get too detailed, but here it goes.....

ENZYMES are a type of protein that breaks down food and acts somewhat like a "puzzle piece," connecting to food molecules, and assist greatly in digestion. Your pancreas supplies all sorts of enzymes, as well as your intake of raw foods. The more raw foods you eat, the less stress your pancreas has to put up with.

Now, here are the affects that microwaves have on food molecules.
If you want proof of this, try an experiment: After planting two seeds in two plants, water one with microwaved (and cooled water), and cooled un-microwaved water. The plant with the cooled microwaved water will not grow! That is a sign that microwaves do more than just heating up food.

http://educate-yourself.org/cn/microwaveovens15sep04.shtml
According to this article, and MANY others, here are some findings:
_
According to this web site (and many others)
__1. Microwaved foods lose 60 ~ 90% of the vital-energy field        and microwaving accelerates the structural disintegration of foods._​ _2. Microwaving creates cancer-causing agents within milk and        cereals._​ _3. Microwaving alters elemental food-substances, causing digestive        disorders._​ _4. Microwaving alters food chemistry which can lead to malfunctions        in the lymphatic system and degeneration of the body's ability to protect        itself against cancerous growths._​ _5. Microwaved foods lead to a higher percentage of cancerous        cells in the bloodstream._​ _6. Microwaving altered the breakdown of elemental substances        when raw, cooked, or frozen vegetables were exposed for even a very short        time and free radicals were formed._​ _7. Microwaved foods caused stomach and intestinal cancerous        growths, a general degeneration of peripheral cellular tissues, and a gradual        breakdown of the digestive and excretive systems in a statistically high        percentage of people._​ _8. Microwaved foods lowered the body's ability of the body        to utilize B-complex vitamins, Vitamin C, Vitamin E, essential minerals        and lipotropics._​ _9. The microwave field next to a microwave oven caused a slew        of health problems as well._​(everything in _ittalics _is a quote from that web site, not my own words)

To add to what I was stating above in regaurds to the information from the web site, it is MY conclusion (and not a doctor's annalasis) that microwaved foods also put a stress on the pancreas. My hypothosis is that, because the microwaved food's structure is completely de-formed, the enzymes supplied are of almost no use at all. Enzymes are a certain shape, and microwaves mess up the shape of, for instance, a lactose molecule. Therefore, the enzymes can't attatch themselves to the lactose.
This causes many digestion problems, including heart burn and upset stomach.

The above stated is my own hypothosis, based on an experiment. I told my family of four people all of this information based on many web sites and my findings from biology. I then asked them to stop all use of the microwave, eat more raw foods, and ONLY heat food via oven and stove top. 
Heart burn,  upset stomach, uncomftorable bloating, etc. had been a bad problem, so I kept watch to see if, and how often these conditions persisted after removal of the microwave.

Five months have now passed, and these conditions have completely dissapeared!  

With that being said, I encourage you to do some research on the effects of microwave cooking, as well as the harmful side-affects to aspertame.

I'm sorry this is so long! I'm just sad that we hardly hear about this stuff. If someone, early on, were to show me a packet of gum, and I read the ingredients, I would have said, "Well all those ingredients MUST be safe, otherwise they wouldn't sell it!!"  This information has caused me to double-think that...

If anyone else has any other useful information partaining to these subjects (and others), I would be very interested!

--Erica


----------

